# EST Bindings Require Special Screws?



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi all I just coped a pair of 2016 Burton Malavitas EST

I was looking online and it seems like the EST model requires a special screw and piece that attaches the screw. I was going to put on the malavitas but I realized the Re-flex screws/attachment doesn't fit the EST model.

I was going to take off the circle screw attached to the screw and put it on alone as seen in the picture but that doesn't look right and I don't want to ruin these new bindings.

When I bought these bindings weren't they supposed to come with the special screw pieces? Or does it all come with the snowboard?

I bought all of this used, so I don't know what is supposed to come with what. If so can I buy these pieces somewhere or should I just put in the screw alone to the EST bindings when mounting it? I am new here so any tips or recommendations are appreciated.


http://tinypic.com/r/21e6jc6/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2j16dfc/9


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/burton-m6-channel-replacement-hardware/W18-159871.html

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Bataleon85 said:


> https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/burton-m6-channel-replacement-hardware/W18-159871.html



Ahh ok, was the seller who I bought the Malavitas from supposed to supply them to me? Or were these screws supposed to come with the board? I'm a bit confused who was supposed to give them to me when I bought the gear.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

New EST bindings come with the hardware, but it's not uncommon to buy used bindings and have that stuff missing. Yeah it's annoying and you'd like to think people would remember to toss the mounting hardware back in a baggie and put it with the bindings, but shit happens. Either way, that's what you need. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

All my new boards or binding came with screws. Call Burton customer service, they usually send screws no charge.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Bataleon85 said:


> New EST bindings come with the hardware, but it's not uncommon to buy used bindings and have that stuff missing. Yeah it's annoying and you'd like to think people would remember to toss the mounting hardware back in a baggie and put it with the bindings, but shit happens. Either way, that's what you need.


Hm, I will try reaching out to the seller I bought it from and see if they can ship it to me.



rayt100 said:


> All my new boards or binding came with screws. Call Burton customer service, they usually send screws no charge.


I will give that a shot, but they sell it on their website. Anything specific I can say to get a new screw with no charge? I'm really upset I'm already broke enough as it is while I'm in college.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Burton really takes care of their customers, tell them you bought it used and the seller didn't send the screws. The screws are cheap and I'm pretty sure they will send it to you no charge. I just lost the screw set for the ankle strap ladder and they sent me a replacement no charge.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

the channel hardware (t shaped and slides in the channel) come with the board. They may send more with each pair of bindings? I've never purchased new EST bindings so not sure about that..but they definitely come with boards. 

Burton will send them free of charge in my experience. They have sent me two sets no questions asked being fully aware that I bought the boards used.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> the channel hardware (t shaped and slides in the channel) come with the board. They may send more with each pair of bindings? I've never purchased new EST bindings so not sure about that..but they definitely come with boards.
> 
> Burton will send them free of charge in my experience. They have sent me two sets no questions asked being fully aware that I bought the boards used.


What he said ^

But the do not come with the bindings. Only with the boards.


----------



## ChrisToePha (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm, I sent them an e-mail to customer support on Sunday, but no response yet on Monday.

Hopefully they get back to me soon and can give me the special screws, I would love to try these new bindings.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisToePha said:


> Hmm, I sent them an e-mail to customer support on Sunday, but no response yet on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they get back to me soon and can give me the special screws, I would love to try these new bindings.




You may get faster turn around by calling rider services. I’d imagine they’ve calmed down a bit there by this time of the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

